# TiVo Transfer and web downloads fail on some transfers



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm on an OS X Leopard MacBook Pro, and I've been trying to download a couple programs, but they stall out after a few MB. They will start and run at a good clip (500+KB/sec) and then they will just stop. I can't understand. They'll download maybe 20 or so MB and then stop. I've tried it in TiVo Transfer 1.1.1, and via Safari and Firefox. The same thing keeps happening on these programs. If I restart the transfer, I get another 20 or so MB along in the file.

Here's the weird part - It's only with a couple shows (Ultimate Factories, BTW) - others will download fine. The actual files are 4+ GB, and I'm using the standard Mac OS Extended file system (journaled), so it cant be. 

If it were a filesystem issue, it would be happening with other files, not just these files! 

Here's something - I have an external firewire drive, and I'm now saving the file to that drive. 160MB down, so far, and still going. 

EDIT: Stopped around 400MB. ARGH!

What's a PITA is that the show isn't being repeated.

Any ideas as to what could be the issue?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try rebooting the TiVo itself. Could be the internal HTTP server crapping out on you. Could also be this...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=374790

Dan


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Try rebooting the TiVo itself. Could be the internal HTTP server crapping out on you. Could also be this...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=374790
> 
> Dan


No Such luck. I've rebooted every component involved - MBPro, TiVo, and Wireless router in between, and it still happens.

I may try it from my PC if I can get that going. It has unrelated issues.

As I indicated, I am able to transfer other files, similarly sized. I did catch a copy of the show on my S2 also, and that's transferring, albeit slower, since it only has a wireless B adapter. My TiVoHD has the TiVo-branded adapter.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> As I indicated, I am able to transfer other files, similarly sized. I did catch a copy of the show on my S2 also, and that's transferring, albeit slower, since it only has a wireless B adapter. My TiVoHD has the TiVo-branded adapter.


I've seen similar behavior to what you describe. I have a large collection of AVI files, most encoded using DivX or XviD. One set of files must be encoded slightly different than the rest, because when using Tivo2GoBack, those particular files will only transfer about 3 minutes of a 22 minute show before cancelling. The files play properly, but the transfer is always interrupted.

I should note that they play fine on my laptop and on the Xbox 360, following the recent Fall Update.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Dan203 said:


> Try rebooting the TiVo itself. Could be the internal HTTP server crapping out on you. Could also be this...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=374790
> 
> Dan


Has TiVo yet acknowledged the problem?


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

Had a similar problem. Turned out to be bad RAM. 

Search the net, there are free programs out there that will check your RAM and, if nothing else, you can eliminate that as the source of your problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> Has TiVo yet acknowledged the problem?


Not that I've seen. But I haven't been following it real close as I've been busy trying to iron all the bugs out of the new VideoReDo DVD authoring stuff.

Dan


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

So, here it is, months later, and the same show is back on the National Geographic Channel in Hi Def. On a new recording, I get the SAME transfer failure as before! This is on a TiVoHD, on a MacBookPro, running 10.5.2 of Leopard, using version 1.1.1 of TiVoTransfer. 

Other shows transfer properly, but just not this show. I can't win!

BTW, it failed on three episodes of this show, and what's weird is that it's not playing the show when it happens, it's just on the commercials before the show starts! I'm beginning to wonder if it's the NGC that's screwing with the signal.

Hmmm, I'm going to try to record something else from NGCHD and see what happens.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> So, here it is, months later, and the same show is back on the National Geographic Channel in Hi Def. On a new recording, I get the SAME transfer failure as before! This is on a TiVoHD, on a MacBookPro, running 10.5.2 of Leopard, using version 1.1.1 of TiVoTransfer.
> 
> Other shows transfer properly, but just not this show. I can't win!
> 
> ...


I am seeing similar results on a S3 running on Leopard. Some work, many don't. Like you mentioned the transfer flies along at first but when I check again 30 minutes later, it apparently has failed and restarted the transfer.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is Tivo Transfer the program with Toast? That's what I can tell from a quick google search.

I have had problems transferring some shows (repeatedly) between TivoHD <> Series 3.. But I am fairly certain (not 100%) that I have successfully downloaded some via the web.

The only other program I've tried is TivoDecodeManager, but it keeps downloading over and over and over and over.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

mattack said:


> Is Tivo Transfer the program with Toast? That's what I can tell from a quick google search.


Yes, it is. I recently tried downloading another show from the NGCHD channel, and it also failed. I'm guessing they or Cablevision is mucking with the signal, preventing it from being downloaded.



> The only other program I've tried is TivoDecodeManager, but it keeps downloading over and over and over and over.


I've tried that, as well as the webpage/download via html method, and it also fails.


----------



## LORDH (Feb 29, 2008)

I am a newcomer to TiVo. I have a TiVoHD and have not been able to get a "valid" HD recording of "Raisin in the Sun" (19.9 GB) transferred to my mac (Leopard OS X). Smaller programs have transferred okay. I have tried transferring with Toast TiVo Transfer, TiVoDecode Manager and downloading using Firefox. Most often the video only goes out approx 2 hrs or less. My most successful attempt was downloading via Firefox. But the final file was smaller than reported on the TiVo. When I tried playing this file using Toast TiVo Player it wouldn't fast forward but would play in realtime. When I attempted conversion to a DIVX disc image it produced a 2hr video with audio out of sync at end.
I'm suspecting that the file on the TiVo may have "discontinuities" which the TiVo is robust enough to deal with (I can play the video fine on the TiVo), but none of the mac s/w I have used to play or convert the file has such capabilities.

Any other members had similar problems and figured out a solution?


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm having the same problem with a couple of shows--I have not found a solution.


----------

